# Transport von Aussenborder



## Nelly (29. März 2009)

Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen(4,10)Angelbootes mit allem was dazu gehört.Nun muss ich beim Transport meinen Aussenborder am Heckspiegel montieren und ich habe starke Bedenken,dass ich den Motor verlieren kann.Könnt ihr meine Bedenken ausräumen und habt noch Tipps zum Transport.#h


----------



## honeybee (29. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Hallo Nelly

Wieviel Ps hat denn der Motor und ist es ein 2 Takt oder 4 Takt?
An unserem kleinen Angelboot haben wir einen 2 Takt Motor mit 4PS. Diesen transportieren wir immer im Kofferraum vom Auto.....2 Takter kann man noch problemlos legen.
Beim 4 Takter wird es mit dem Transport etwas kniffelig...Lagerung und Transport nur in aufrechter Betriebsstellung oder waagerecht mit Öleinlaßstutzen nach oben.

Wir sind deshalb davon abgekommen, den Motor am Boot zu lassen beim Transport, da wir eben auch Bedenken hatten, den Motor trotz mehrfacher Sicherung durch Schlaglöcher etc. zu verlieren. Schlimmsten falls ramponiert man sich noch den Heckspiegel.

Also falls möglich .....ab machen vom Boot und im Auto transportieren.


----------



## rhinefisher (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Hi! Also ich habe mal ein ganzes Boot mitsamt Hänger verloren - aber noch nie einen Motor.
Wenn Aussenborder richtig befestigt werden kann da nicht viel passieren.. .
Petri!


----------



## Nelly (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Ich habe einen 4Takter(5PS) und den kann man leider nur aufrecht transportieren.Und wie soll ich ihn zusätzlich sichern?


----------



## Angeljonas1 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Ideal ist auch die Montage an einer Sackkarre, wo man einfach im oberen Bereich ein Brett an der Sackkarre befestigen kann an welchem dann wiederum der Motor wie am Boot angeschraubt wird. In einen Kombi kannst Du das ganze dann auch noch so legen, dass der Motor immer noch etwas aufrecht ist.
Beste Grüße
jonas


----------



## VOGO (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Außenborder sollten sowieso immer mit einem Stahlseil an einer festen Öse gesichert sein. Das gilt besonders auf dem Wasser. Habe selber schon erlebt, wie ein 20PS AB sich gelöst und dann im Rhein verschwunden ist


----------



## luecke3.0 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Hallo,
am Heckspiegel kann eigentlich nix passieren wenn er ordentlich fest sitzt, ich würd ihn evtl. noch durch ein paar Zurrbänder zusätzlich sichern.
Für den Transport und die Lagerung würd ich mit ne Hilfskonstruktion bauen, einfach einen Ständer aus Brettern bauen der wie ein "L" aussieht, so kann man ihn, sofern das Auto groß genug ist auch aufrecht im Kofferraum mitnehmen.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Nelly (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Erst einmal Danke für eure Tipps.#hDas Problem ist nur,in der Beschreibung steht,dass man den Motor nicht zu schräg legen sollte,weil sonst das Motorenöl in den Zylinder läuft.
Hat jemand vieleicht auch einen 4Takter und dieses Problem gelöst?;+


----------



## luecke3.0 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*



> Für den Transport und die Lagerung würd ich mir ne Hilfskonstruktion bauen,



Kann man auch kaufen:


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Lass dran das Teil. 
Mein ehemaliger Yamaha hat so einige hundert Kilometer am Spiegel meines Bootes hinter 
sich gebracht. Wenn man den Motor gescheit anzieht reißt da nichts ab nicht mal wenn 
das sich das Gespann vom Auto löst und sich Boot und Trailer auf die Seite abrollen- 
eigene leidvolle Erfahrung.

Spann den Motor nur so fest, dass er in Kurven nicht hin und her schlagen kann 
und deck die Schraube ab. Mehr muss da nicht sein.


----------



## gründler (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

hi
Wenn ich ihn dran lasse,sichere ich beide Bolzen zum Anziehen mit einem Einhänge Schloss.Bei meinem sind dafür extra Löcher im Schraubbolzen,glaube aber ist bei fast jedem so.

Ziehe dann beide so fest an wie geht,und sichere dann beide mit dem Schloss,so können sie sich nicht lösen.

Nen Spanngurt kann man zur Not auch noch rumknoten,und  am Trailer verankern,verloren hab ich ihn zum Glück noch nie oder anderwärtige Probleme gehabt (3 mal auf Holz klopft).


lg


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

sollte nix passieren wenn der richtig fest ist  ! :m


----------



## Nelly (31. März 2009)

*AW: Transport von Aussenborder*

Hi
Ich denke mal,ich lass ihn am Heck dran beim Transport.Mal sehen was passiert.Ich habe ja schon öfters Gespanne gesehen wo der AB hinten dranhängt.Bloss wenn es der eigene ist und dazu noch nagelneu, hatt man ja so seine Bedenken.


----------

